# Name your Dream Ride.



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

OK.... like a dream vacation. Mine starts in Pennsylvania mines and meadows. a rental toy hauler then maby 1 week in the appelatian trails upstate NY. Then on to Canada. love the view. Need to change tires etc. but I'm in Florida get Palm trees and Gator views all the time.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

your gonna dream of coming here!? ive yet to go to mines and meadows...is it really that good?


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

My dream ride, me Erin Andrews, Jenna jamesiom, george w bush, Lindsey Lohan, a couple kegs of beer place doesn't matter.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

would love to go back to monteral on a bike, just to see some ole friends then head west above the bourder, i have seen most of the US an mexico


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

hell all i need is about 6 inch's of rain and for me to travel an hour south be at mud creek or river run .. some good riding buddies a couple cold 30 packs of stone's .. and my phone off


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I 2nd that Walker....


----------



## poolege (Mar 26, 2010)

I'd love to ride through some of that Canadian muskeg, some snow, and then some of that deep south water hole mud so I can do some water wheelies. I live near the mountains of Va, all our water is moving too fast for wheelies.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Mudnationals. I wanna go bad!!


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

RDWD said:


> My dream ride, me Erin Andrews, Jenna jamesiom, george w bush, Lindsey Lohan, a couple kegs of beer place doesn't matter.



Nicely done!!!!!! hahahaha

I could go for something similar, maybe some other ladies and it would all occur at Mud Nats along with the rain, a hot shower, and jacuzzi. 30 packs of stone also necessary (dream would be BL/BW bottles) with a handle or two of Jack.

My other dream ride would be to go stay with ostacruiser and them Canadians and ride that filthynasty skeg for about a month and then head to Colorado and stay in a survival cabin with the bikes for about 2 weeks.

I'd be willing to pass away after this is completed.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

88RX ..always wanted to ride through a real cave system. there was a cave on my family property in NY. but it starts with a 10 foot drop off. I read an article about it a while back and seemed like a pretty cool place to go. Also want to see if those snow track systems are any good. Had snowmobiles years age and interested in seeing if the really work well in powder. This trip would have to include at least 5 other riders. (supermodel/ ATV girls... LOL. Been to lots of Mud events, blown 2 engines from deep water,(Been There Done That) I was talking about scenic view best in the USA.or Canada. from some of the pics I've seen Canada seems to be topping the list.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

KLR650 and just head west. Get to CA and head north, then come back east, maybe up into canada, and make my way back down along the eastern sea board. That would be a hell of a trip. And since I'd have a Dual Sport, Id do some of the trip out west along the TAT (Trans American Trail) Hitting dirt roads and trails through the forests.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Wanna see ya all!!!! come on up n we'll show ya a hell of a time! Let me know when ya git here n I'll line up some sloppy holes.......and mud too. Maybe git together with the Rubberdown crew and have a blast.


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

walker said:


> hell all i need is about 6 inch's of rain and for me to travel an hour south be at mud creek or river run .. some good riding buddies a couple cold 30 packs of stone's .. and my phone off


Ditto... It doesn't get better then that.:bigok:


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

my friend has beent rying to talk me into going. he said its a blast. the trails are supposed to be good also. id like to go before the powder comes. if i do, ill make sure and post videos.



Roboquad said:


> 88RX ..always wanted to ride through a real cave system. there was a cave on my family property in NY. but it starts with a 10 foot drop off. I read an article about it a while back and seemed like a pretty cool place to go. Also want to see if those snow track systems are any good. Had snowmobiles years age and interested in seeing if the really work well in powder. This trip would have to include at least 5 other riders. (supermodel/ ATV girls... LOL. Been to lots of Mud events, blown 2 engines from deep water,(Been There Done That) I was talking about scenic view best in the USA.or Canada. from some of the pics I've seen Canada seems to be topping the list.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Baja 1000.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

monsterbrute750 said:


> Baja 1000.


 Nuff said :agreed::bigok:


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

My buddy just did Mexico on his Kawasaki endurable. He is headed from Florida to Alaska next month. Wish I was with. My pop and I share a hunting Cabin in the Adirondacks. Place Called Wolf Lake about 15 miles from the border. Nice country tough for rides though.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Roboquad said:


> OK.... like a dream vacation. Mine starts in Pennsylvania mines and meadows. a rental toy hauler then maby 1 week in the appelatian trails upstate NY. Then on to Canada. love the view. Need to change tires etc. but I'm in Florida get Palm trees and Gator views all the time.


 mines and meadows is nice so ive heard but ther is a 25 mph speed limet and NO loud pipes also i think you need insurance so thats why i never went. I guess mine would be going rideing down in Tx or La with some of the guys and gales on here just not enough mud around here that is legal to ride. HL mud nats one day


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Well Brutemike....
If you ever make your way down here, you got the tour guides waiting to show you around.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

monsterbrute750 said:


> Well Brutemike....
> If you ever make your way down here, you got the tour guides waiting to show you around.


 Thanx guys i would like to make mud nats in a year or two just need to get a couple of guys or just one to come on down. That would be a long drive and i would have to bring my brute (dont like rent one just not the same if you know what i mean).


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

brutemike said:


> Thanx guys i would like to make mud nats in a year or two just need to get a couple of guys or just one to come on down. That would be a long drive and i would have to bring my brute (dont like rent one just not the same if you know what i mean).


hit me up if you ever decide to come to mud nats ..


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

monsterbrute750 said:


> Well Brutemike....
> If you ever make your way down here, you got the tour guides waiting to show you around.


Yeah bud, if you head out to east tx...you got Walker and N20torious and a couple others, south east tx and you get monsterbrute750, meangreen360, myself, and several others that are down here.... I'd be glad to show ya around


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Megan fox on the back of my bike at mudnats with 3 cases of Miller, raining the whole time, with a crew of 30, and no work in the near future


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Me, my wife n kids, 3 FULLY modded Brutes, an endless bank roll with lots of time to make Busco Beach's holes my B****! (then hang with them Texans at Mud Nats!!) :rockn:


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

so ill guess ill throw mine in now.
you know how you envision the ride the prior night or that morning? getting it done without problems or hiccups, nothing breaking....

thats my dream ride~~ha


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

25 mph is great _around corners,_ guess that CXLS Mines and meadows. maby have to find some other through a mountain like an old RR. tunnel. My insurance company is *HK*.and a CWP. :haha:


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> KLR650 and just head west. Get to CA and head north, then come back east, maybe up into canada, and make my way back down along the eastern sea board. That would be a hell of a trip. And since I'd have a Dual Sport, Id do some of the trip out west along the TAT (Trans American Trail) Hitting dirt roads and trails through the forests.


 
I like your style Jon, that would be a hell of a trip.

Since we are dreaming I'll dream real big........ Baja 1000, Dakar Rally, Camel Trophy (not going on anymore), or maybe even 4 Wheel & Offroad's 'Ultimate Adventure'.


----------



## feasanthunter (Aug 26, 2010)

I've been to M&M twice this month, the mine ride is a guided tour about 45 min at 10 mph. You are only in the mine for 10 min but it's a cool 50 degrees in there. A nice break from the summer heat. As far as speed , I have not had any issues. Some nice hillclimbs, mud, and tight trails. Good people run the place, they have something to do with the road race track next door(Bever Run).


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Well,after reading alot of these posts....I believe all of us should plan a big group ride for Highlifter Nationals next year. 
whatta you guys think ?


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i'm game son !!!!!!!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm in!!! Havent been to a mud nats, yet!


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

We'll get a thread going when it gets a little closer...I'm in !!!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i want to get a group together for mudstock also its oct 14-16 i want say..


----------

